

Living in the Past, Dreaming of the Future - wallflower
http://www.portev.org/commentary/living_in_the_past.htm

======
hga
Lots of fun, and there's got to be a design/marketing lesson in there about
how an Electric Vehicle that's nearly a muscle car at "20-70 mph" can help
sell the concept.

